# Recherche programmeur pour petit service.



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2000)

Bjour,

Je suis a la recherche d'une personne avec des notions de C, qui pourrait donner un coup d'oeil au code source d'un petit programme, pour peut-etre, le porter pour mac. Il s'agit d'un programme qui converti les fichiers musiques d'Unreal et UT en fichiers S3M. Est-ce immaginable ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2000)

ca existe déjà sur Mac!!!!
tu peux le télécharger ici: ftp://ftp.macgamezone.com/UMX-Mac.Ripper/UMXMacRipper-PR1-.sit

------------------
@+
iDav


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2000)

Oui, il faut préciser que la MacGame Zone c est une partie de moi-meme et que ce soft existe depuis que j ai posté ce message dans le Forum de MG 

++


----------



## Lonesome Boy (2 Mai 2000)

He, Florent! Tu es un des concepteurs de MacGame Zone? C'était juste pour te dire bravo pour votre travail: un excellent site que je conseille à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2000)

C'est bien cool, merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2000)

C'est bien cool, merci


----------

